# Malaysian trumpet snails won't dig?



## tin-dandelion (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I've got a bunch of MTS to burrow the substrate to oxygenate it, but they won't dig into  I see them crawling on the surface, or climbing the plants (not very high though). In the shop I picked them, they also were sitting ON the substrate. Could it be a strange variation that won't dig at all? 

They're fun to watch, but they don't do their primary job


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Are you sure that none of them are burried? Mine are constantly crawling on the substrate/plants and I often see them in the substrate, but only if they are close to the glass. 

One way to check - wait for about an hour once the tank is in total darkness and use a flashlight (or just turn lights on). You should see several times more snails than during the day (mainly on the glass). If it's the case, you can be assured that majority of snails are digging in the substrate


----------



## tin-dandelion (Jul 13, 2018)

mysiak said:


> Are you sure that none of them are burried? Mine are constantly crawling on the substrate/plants and I often see them in the substrate, but only if they are close to the glass.
> 
> One way to check - wait for about an hour once the tank is in total darkness and use a flashlight (or just turn lights on). You should see several times more snails than during the day (mainly on the glass). If it's the case, you can be assured that majority of snails are digging in the substrate


Could be. I don't have many of them, around 8. Maybe I'll try a different variation from another shop, too.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

Can you post a photo of them?


----------



## tin-dandelion (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's the picture of one of them:


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

To me it looks like MTS with atypical coloration. Some of mine especially the largest one are always on the surface foraging for food.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

I have such "albinos" and dark colored ones as well. I gave a couple of snails to a cichlid tank with white sand substrate and now most, if not all of MTS in there are light colored. Though I have no idea if dark ones changed their color or were easier prey for cichlids and so only "camouflaged" snails remained.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You will always see some on the surface BUT there are some that are burrowing too. Most come out of the substrate at night.


----------

